# GT TREFFEN 2018 - Amorbach - Zahlen Daten Fakten



## Ketterechts (29. Dezember 2017)

Sodele 

Nachdem der Peter ja immer mal wieder aufs Tempo drückt ( zu Recht ) , wollten wir auch mal einen kleinen Einblick in die Planung bzw. Vorbereitung des 2018er GT Treffens gewähren.

Hier in diesem Thread wird sich dann alles finden, was man für das Treffen, den Ort und das Drumherum wissen sollte.

Ich habe letzten Sommer mal damit angefangen, dort in der Ecke einige Touren zu fahren und bin auf viele sehr schöne Trails, gemeine Höhenmeter und nette Leute gestossen.

Tourenmässig sollte sich da ein nettes Paketchen schnüren lassen, wobei es mit Sicherheit zwei getrennte Touren geben wird, da die Anstiege und Abfahrten doch teilweise recht knackig sind - aber schön.

Soweit mal zum Fahren.

Wir haben uns natürlich auch schon Gedanken gemacht, wo wir dort vor Ort am Besten unterkommen können. Das Angebot ist überschaubar aber breit gefächert. Vom Schlafwagen der DB bis zur gehobenen Villensuite ist alles vorhanden.

Wir würden ja am Liebsten die Variante Campingplatz nehmen und haben uns deshalb mal die Plätze vor Ort - 1mal direkt, 1mal 7km entfernt angeschaut .

Der Platz vor Ort bietet die grösste Bandbreite: Mietwohnwagen, Ferienwohnung und natürlich das eigene Zelt oder Wohnwagen .
Leider ist der Platz nicht besonders gepflegt und schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und macht im Moment eher einen etwas trostlosen Eindruck (es war kalt und hat genieselt) - liegt dafür aber was die Infrastruktur angeht ideal. Hier wollen wir im Frühjahr nochmal vorstellig werden .

Der zweite Platz liegt etwa 7km entfernt und befindet sich gerade in starkem Umbruch - neue Besitzer - und wird gerade mit Hochdruck auf Vordermann gebracht. Hier gibt es leider NOCH keine Mietmöglichkeiten direkt am Platz. Sind zwar geplant, aber man wollte/konnte sich nicht festlegen, ob sie rechtzeitig zur Verfügung stehen werden.

Ein Gästehaus in dem wir alle unterkommen könnten, gibt es auch. Das fällt allerdings eher in die Kategorie "alte Jugendherberge". Dafür gibt es viel Platz zum Grillen und Abhängen.... Nachbarn, die sich z.B. über zu lautes Schnarchen beschweren könnten, hat man auch keine.
Ist aber auch schon ziemlich ausgebucht.

Also , soweit mal ein kleiner Einblick .

Für Anregungen sind wir natürlich immer offen .

Ach ja - bitte noch fleissig Abstimmen zwecks Termin und wer überhaupt kommt .

Grüsse und einen *guten Rutsch* wünscht das Orgateam


----------



## Kettentrumm (30. Dezember 2017)

Egal wo wir Absteigen und wieviel Höhenmeter wir Ersteigen, schonmal ein grosses Dankeschön an das Orga-Team ! 

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und bis nächstes Jahr beim Treffen ! 

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. Dezember 2017)

Hi,

dank Dir für die Infos. Ich denke, solange ein Grill und BIER vorhanden ist sollten wir auch zurecht kommen. Unterkunft ist natürlich im Alter D) im ein Thema, so wie es klingt, sollte auch hier für jeden was dabei sein. Mach halt mal ein paar Bilder, wenn Du wieder vor Ort bist...

Darüberhinaus kann ich Benamins Appell nur unterstützen: zack zack, ran an die Terminwahl!

So für diese Jahr das letzte Mal geschimpft, Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und hoffentlich auf ein Wiedersehen in Amorbach!

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (31. Dezember 2017)

Benjamin, dir und deinem "Orgateam", und natürlich auch dem Peter, schon mal vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen!  

Da ich für meine Verhältnisse ja schon "vorgeprescht" und abgestimmt habe, kann ich ja jetzt ruhigen Gewissens ins neue Jahr starten... Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue! Und ich freue mich sehr, euch im kommenden Jahr möglichst zahlreich wiederzusehen.  Drum schließ ich mich dem Peter an und schließe mit: ABSTIMMEN. ZACK, ZACK!


----------



## epic2006 (8. Januar 2018)

Abgestimmt haben wir schon, eine feste Unterkunft (Bungalow, FeWo etc) wäre schön, da wir evtl zu dritt anreisen werden und am Rekord des jüngsten Teilnehmers kratzen wollen... ;-)

Ob das 5 Sterne Camping sein muss, sei jetzt mal dahingestellt.

Auf dann und Allen ein zufriedenes 2018!

Gruß, Gerrit, Lucy und ???


----------



## Ketterechts (19. Mai 2018)

Uiuiui

Ganz schön lange nix mehr von uns hören lassen .

Termin hat sich ja der 24-26.08 durchgesetzt und so lange ist es ja nicht mehr bis dahin .

Also :
Wir werden die Variante Campingplatz vor Ort - http://www.trailer-campingplatz.de/ - nehmen - Heute nochmal ein Check vor Ort durchgeführt und mit etwas Grün statt Herbstgrau , macht er schon einen besseren Eindruck .

Wir haben jetzt mal einen Platz nahe dem kleinen Bächchen für die Zeit des Treffens reserviert - für mind. 1 Wohnwagen und schätzungsweisse 5-6 Autos/ Zelte .

Es gibt im Moment noch eine Ferienwohnung direkt am Campingplatz , sowie ein Mobilhome - hier gilt es allerdings schnell zu sein , da an dem Wochenende des Treffens auch in Miltenberg die Michaelismesse stattfindet - da sind dann viele Schausteller auf der Suche nach einer Übernachtungsmöglichkeit .

Also bitte zügig reservieren  - wer hat der hat 
Hier nochmal die Internetseite: http://www.trailer-campingplatz.de/

Biertischgarnituren können wir gegen geringe Gebühr vom Platzwart bekommen .
Grill werde ich mitbringen und etwas Holz natürlich auch .

Jetzt bräuchte ich nochmal ein Feedback bezüglich der Touren .

Die grosse Runde ist definitiv *nicht* Hängertauglich .

Letzte Woche bin ich mit Kerstin einen Teil der kleinen Runde gefahren - mit dem Hänger und Tilda an Bord . Das geht , aber ist ganz klar nur etwas für einen einrädrigen Hänger ala Tout Terrain - mehr geben die kleinen Singletrail Abfahrten nicht her . Tilda fands lustig , nur eine etwas zügig passierte Wurzelpassage gegen Ende wurde mit Unmut quittiert .

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Treffen Goodie aus ?

Mittlerweile sind wir ja mit T-Shirts , Buff , Kappe und Tasse ausgestattet - jemand ne Idee ?

Grüsse vom Orga Team


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Mai 2018)

Hi Benjamin,

dank Dir für die Infos...ich werde wohl zelten...

Also ein Runde für Räder ohne Hänger sollte drin sein..am So. können wir dann ja piano mit den Zwergen ausfahren.

Als Goodie? Wie wärs mit einem gelasertem GT Logo als Schlüsselanhänger? Oder mal ein Trikot? Die Zeit sollte noch reichen und Desginer haben wir ja hier auch..

VG
Peter


----------



## cleiende (21. Mai 2018)

Erstmal Dank und Hallo!

Bin dabei und werde Zelten. Ist ja um die Ecke. Komme mit einem roten GT.....
Ach so, Schlüsselanhänger wäre sicher gut, kann ich ggfs anfragen ob der auch als Flaschenöffner machbar wäre.


----------



## tofu1000 (21. Mai 2018)

Moin in die Runde!

Ich komm aller Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder mit dem anderen Sachsen. Das heisst zwei Zelte, ein Auto. Freu mich auf euch! Und Benjamin: Danke fürs Organisieren!


----------



## epic2006 (22. Mai 2018)

Top, bei uns ist noch nicht klar, ob nu zu dritt oder alleine...

Schlüsselanhänger wär mal was. Als Material würde ich mir

TATA

Titan wünschen

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. Mai 2018)

...na dann müssen wir ja nur noch a paar Lightnings oder Xizangs oder RR Äquivalente finden und jeweils die Heckstummel absägen

Im ernst: würde jemand das CAD Design übernehmen? Water/Laserjetter hätte ich hier 3 Stück an der Zahl im näheren Umkreis..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (24. Mai 2018)

Ick würd im Zelt schlafen 

Mitfahrn tu ick ooch allet 

Und als Goodie fänd ich einen Titan-Schlüsselanhänger EXTREM cool!!! Würde auch mehrere nehmen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Mai 2018)

Hi zusammen,

also ich habe mal nen Anfänger Versuch mit DeltaCAD unternommen und mal ein GT Logo gezeichnet. Für 10 Min. geht das denke ich.

@tofu1000 : vielleicht willste es ja auch mal probieren, Du hast da noch mehr ein Händchen für. Maße würde ich mir nochmal anhand eines Druckes einer Verktografik ausmessen.

Im Zweifelsfall würde das auch evtl. ein netter Kerl aus unserer Konstruktion übernehmen, wenn alle Stricke reißen..kost aber mind. nen Kasten Bier...





Final würde ich gerne noch eine umlaufende Ellipse um das Logo haben, ist aber kein Muß. Wenn es billiger werden soll, dann kann es nach obigem Schema gelasert werden. Die Bohrung für ein Lederband oder einen Ring können wir im fleischigen Teil des "G" setzen.

Am allerliebsten wäre mir aber ein Anhänger gemäß diesem Angebot:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Bicycles-Gummi-Schluesselanhaenger-Keychain-NEU-A49v-/232387870061

Aus dem gelben Bereich würde der schwarze ausgeschnitten werden..dann könnte man den "Abfall" noch als Logo nehmen und wo no bichen...soweit das Wunschdenken.. den Gummi Anhänger hab ich mal bestellt, damit hätten wir dann auch die Maße.

Titanplatten sind offensichtlich auch bestellbar, unsere Konstruktion im Stahlbau würde da evtl. auch die Kontakte nutzen.

Beste Grüße
Peter


----------



## cleiende (28. Mai 2018)

Prima Peter!
Titan muss es ja nun echt nicht sein, VA tut es doch auch. Bei passender Breite ginge dann noch die Ausfräsung am Ende für den Kapselheber.

Ganz andere Frage: Es wird Bergrad gefahren, den Asphaltschneider lasse ich daheim, korrekt?


----------



## Ketterechts (28. Mai 2018)

cleiende schrieb:


> Prima Peter!
> Titan muss es ja nun echt nicht sein, VA tut es doch auch. Bei passender Breite ginge dann noch die Ausfräsung am Ende für den Kapselheber.
> 
> Ganz andere Frage: Es wird Bergrad gefahren, den Asphaltschneider lasse ich daheim, korrekt?



Hi Christoph 

Also von meiner Seite aus gibt es nur Offroad Touren , allerdings gibt es da hinten ein paar beliebte Mopedstrecken , die mim Asphaltschneider bestimmt auch reizvoll sind .

Bei den Geländestrecken sind guter Grip von Vorteil - nix Semislicks . Ne Federgabel ist auch nicht schlecht , ein Fully muss nicht sein , allerdings macht es deutlich mehr Spass damit 

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Juni 2018)

Sodele..hier der neueste Versuch...das "innere" GT wird hier herausgetrennt..





1-2 Linien muss ich nochmal neu ausrichten, da das Programm aktuell nur 1 mm Schritte zulässt. Wenn ich das herausgefunden habe, werde ich das noch ändern. Die Bohrung /Öse für ein Lederband/ nen Schlüsselring füge ich nachträglich noch hinzu (links oben oder unten).

Da die Laserschneider/Waterjetter bei uns gut zu tun haben, würde ich mit diesem Entwurf nun mal losmarschieren und für ein fixe Anzahl Preise für Stahl weiß und Ti einholen..

VG
Peter


----------



## epic2006 (16. Juni 2018)

Gefällt! Aber...

...meinst Du nicht, dass man beim „G“ unten evtl einen Steg stehenlassen sollte? So zwecks der Stabilität und hängenbleiberei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Juni 2018)

Keine Ahnung wo Du da nen Steg stehen lassen willst..und angefragt ist 3mm Materialstärke...das ist stabil genug..wenn es Edelstahl wird, dann würde ich sowieso beim Markus die Teile bürsten, dann sind auch die Grate weg.

Wenn jemand Angst hat, aufgrund der grundsätzlichen Formgebung hängen zu bleiben, der kann sich ja oben verlinkten Gummi Anhänger kaufen

Arbeite auch grad noch an einer weiteren Variante, muss aber erstmal prüfen, obs in der Nähe jemanden gibt, der mit Laser graviert...mir schwebt gebürstetes Alu in frosted red oder blue vor und unten dran einen kleinen Anhang, in den das BICYCLES graviert wird...

VG
Peru


----------



## epic2006 (17. Juni 2018)

Peter, Angst hab ich vor nichts, ausser....


....vor Schlengala

Bei 3mm sollte es wohl passen. Die Eloxvariante klingt auch sehr gut! Da könnte man auch evtl den Termin vom Treffen lasern, so wie auf den Gadgets der letzten Jahre...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Juni 2018)

Boah, Peter, jetzt preschst du aber voran! Also Elox fänd ich ja pornösestens! Am Besten vorm Schneiden... Weiß nur nicht, ob das dann preislich nicht irgendwann zu intensiv wird... Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt! Und freu mich wie n Schnitzel! 

Gerrit, warum hast du denn Angst vorm Trinkschinken?!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Juni 2018)

Hi,

also direkt in Hof gäbe es jemanden, der faktisch fast alles laserbeschriften kann. Je nachdem wo wir das nun nun zuschneiden lassen macht das in Hof mehr oder weniger Sinn...

@Ketterechts : hast Du schon News wegen Laserzuschnitt der Teile?

Und einfach nochmal zur Verdeutlichung, weil ich glaube, es gab ein Mißverständnis, was denn nun der Schlüsselanhänger sein soll: der innere Teil, welcher ausgeschnitten wird ist der "Abfall", der Rest ist der eigentliche Schlüsselanhänger. Natürlich müsste der Lasercutter den "Abfall" aufheben, wir könnten uns den dann an den Kühlschrank pinnen oder ein Typenschild fürs Auto machen...

Beste Grüße
peru


----------



## Seimensays (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo GT Gemeinde,
die Schlagworte GT, Grill, Bier und jede Menge nette Menschen finde ich sehr ansprechend...
Was muß ich denn tun,um noch dabei zu sein?
Bin wie immer etwas spät dran, würde jedoch versuchen ,
dies mit einer Kiste regionalen Bieres zu kompensieren.

Gruß aus dem
Jagsttal,
Seimensays


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Juli 2018)

Einfach ein GT haben und vorbeischauen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Juli 2018)

Benjamin werkelt fleißig an GT Schlüsselanhängern...und ich am Hocker für das GT Treffen 2018...


----------



## Ketterechts (23. Juli 2018)

Oha Peter 

Mal wieder nen Klassiker in die Neuzeit umtüdeln .

Bezüglich Goodie hat sich auch was getan


----------



## epic2006 (24. Juli 2018)

Schaut richtig gut aus!!!

Peter, das mit den Scheibenbremsen ist wie mit Federweg, das setzt sich nicht durch


----------



## cleiende (24. Juli 2018)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Oha Peter
> 
> Mal wieder nen Klassiker in die Neuzeit umtüdeln .
> 
> Bezüglich Goodie hat sich auch was getan Anhang anzeigen 755744



uuuuuuuuuuuhhhhh - you sexy m**********

Da will ich mehr als einen von!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Juli 2018)

Hat er seeeeehr gut gemacht, der Benjamin
So klä Zeuch kann man den scho machen lassen 

@Ketterechts : Chapeau!


----------



## Ketterechts (25. Juli 2018)

Ich bräuchte dann mal so ne ungefähr benötigte Stückzahl von den Schlüsselanhängern .

Kostenpunkt pro Stück - fast nix - 1-2€ für die Bier äähh ich meinte Kaffeekasse .

Das läuft so nebenbei , deshalb keine 10 Stück pro Person oder so - nur für den Eigenbedarf bitte , sonst muss ich das Anmelden und dann kommt Butter bei de Fische


----------



## epic2006 (25. Juli 2018)

Ich tät 2 -zwei- nehmen.

Danke, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Juli 2018)

Benjamin! Supergeil!

Ich tät dann zwei, der andere Saxxe gleich drei (Gierschlund!) nehmen wollen.


----------



## cleiende (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo Benjamin,

es mag gierig erscheinen doch gibt es hier im Haus vier GT-Fahrer. Also bitte vier Exemplare für der Vater und die drei Söhne, sofern machbar.


----------



## GTchen (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo Benjamin,

geniales Teil!

ich hoffe, ich darf mich hier anschließen und möchte auch einen davon.
Vielen Dank und Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Kettentrumm (2. August 2018)

Hallo Benjamin,

ich hätte gerne 2 !

Danke und bis bald

Sebastian


----------



## Ketterechts (9. August 2018)

Sodele 
Bald ist es ja soweit .

Ich bin jetzt gerade in den letzten Zügen , was die Planung der Runde angeht .

Wie gross soll denn die grosse Runde sein ?
Im Moment schwebt mir was in der Ecke 40+ km und 1200+ Hm vor .
Die Anstiege sind zu 90% auf Forststrassen - steil und laaang .

Bei der kleinen Runde gibt es Probleme was den bzw die Tourguide angeht . Leider sind nach und nach alle Kinderaufpasser abgesprungen und Kerstin traut sich keine Hängerrunde in dem Terrain zu und Nils ist nicht wirklich Offroadtauglich .

Ich fahre dort alles mit dem Handy als Navi per App ( Komoot ) und das klappt sehr gut . Ich würde da aber auf alle Fälle etwas vorbereiten .

Gruss Benjamin und Kerstin - bis in gut zwei Wochen


----------



## cleiende (11. August 2018)

Solange wir unter 60km bleiben ist es okay - und das von mir, unfassbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (12. August 2018)

Die Toureckdaten passen doch. Was die Maximallänge anbelangt bin ich ganz bei Christoph 

Ich werde wohl alleine kommen, unser Junior ist noch nicht Tourtauglich...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. August 2018)

Hi,

ich denke, allen ist klar, dass die Trail-KM zählen, nicht die Länge der Tour. Die ist nur noch für die Strava-Fanboys zum Posen von Interesse, und ich denke, da haben wir keinen einzigen unter uns..
Und noch ein wichtiger Punkt: denkt alle an den Kasten B I E R !

VG
Peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. August 2018)

Bzgl. der Strecken scheint der Benjamin ja ein gutes MTb Revier asugesucht zu haben..Trailfun scheint möglich 

http://raderlebnisse.de/amorbach-am1/

https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.130153.html

https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.139300.html

https://www.komoot.de/smarttour/75607

https://www.bikebuwe.de/details-207/items/trail-tour-amorbach.html

Zur Sicherheit hab ich die Tracks schon mal runtergeladen...wenn alle Stricke reißen sollten..


----------



## cleiende (12. August 2018)

Danke für die Erinnerung....

http://www.waldschloss-brauerei.de/


----------



## Onegear (13. August 2018)

Hi zusammen,

@Ketterechts : Ich hätte gerne drei von den Schlüsselanhängern 

Bezüglich der Tour fahr ich auch alles mit. Also soweit das starr machbar ist :-D

Bier wird besorgt!

Freue mich :-D

Grüßle


----------



## Ketterechts (13. August 2018)

@ onegear 

Starr ist natürlich recht ambitioniert bei den Abfahrten - da bin ich mittlerweile echt dankbar fürs Fully , aber gehen tut das natürlich schon 

@peru73 

Ja Peter , hier gibt es paar nette Tails , wobei die Gegend eher Abfahrtslastig ist , sprich schnöder Schotter hoch , dafür aber anspruchsvoll auf kleinen Trails runter - und da wir ja in Bayern sind , isses auch legal 

Hier mal ein kleiner Teaser - die Runde bin ich am Samstag gefahren 

https://screenshots.firefox.com/4Jqs4D7v1KuMy9Ls/www.komoot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. August 2018)

DAS klingt doch schon mal ganz nett!

Also steht mir vorm Bier und im Trail net im Wech rum ...

VG
peru



Ketterechts schrieb:


> eher Abfahrtslastig .... dafür aber anspruchsvoll auf kleinen Trails runter...


----------



## Ketterechts (19. August 2018)

Sodele

Nun ist es ja bald soweit .

Gestern nochmal eine letzte Testrunde gedreht - knapp 50km mit 1400hm . Die Runde macht eine mehrfache Schleife rund um Amorbach und somit besteht immer wieder die Möglichkeit abzubrechen oder mit kleiner Abänderung die Runde zu beenden .

Biertischgarnituren bekommen wir vom Platzwart - auch einen Kühlschrank können wir haben ( endlich kaltes Bier rund um die Uhr ) .

Ein Problem ist die Trockenheit - es gab schon mehrere Brände um Amorbach , die sind da nicht so begeistert von offenem Feuer im Moment  (auch wenn uns der Platzwart ein Holzkohlefeuer mit viel Löschwasser in der Nähe zugestehen würde ).

Wir sind im Besitz eines grossen Gasgrills und würden den wohl mitnehmen .

Fehlt sonst noch was ????

Ach ja - BAZAR - wurde ja von Jahr zu Jahr weniger nachgefragt und würde ich jetzt mal nicht zwingend als MUSS im Programm sehen - oder?

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## epic2006 (19. August 2018)

Hab noch ein GT Teil für den Basar, das geht leicht in den Kofferraum...

...einen Feuerlöscher könnt ich noch mitbringen. Und Feuerholz


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. August 2018)

Soll ich mal schauen wegen einem Feuerfaß?? 

Ich persönlich hab keins mehr, aber die Kumpels könnten was haben..


----------



## Ketterechts (19. August 2018)

Wir haben eine Audrey , aber deren Einsatz ist halt eher fraglich ( wobei momentan soll es ja am Wochenende Regnen  )


----------



## cleiende (19. August 2018)

Ich freue mich aufs Leiden mit meinen 300 Jahres-km. Anreise erfolgt standesgemäß, das passt das Feuerfass nicht rein.
Für einen Bazar habe ich nichts in petto.

Wie schon gesagt bin ich Samstag ab 10:00 vor Ort. Muss ich noch reservieren oder ist das mit in der Orga drin? PN dazu reicht. Ggfs kann ich noch last minute Einkäufe auf dem Weg erledigen.


----------



## tofu1000 (19. August 2018)

Wenn die Sache mit dem Grillen bzw. offenem Feuer (wie auch bei uns) momentan ein Problem ist und vielleicht bis nächstes Wochenende noch bleibt, könnten wir doch ansonsten notfalls auch einfach was Essen gehen und so Benjamin den Grillaufwand etc. ersparen?


----------



## Ketterechts (19. August 2018)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Wenn die Sache mit dem Grillen bzw. offenem Feuer (wie auch bei uns) momentan ein Problem ist und vielleicht bis nächstes Wochenende noch bleibt, könnten wir doch ansonsten notfalls auch einfach was Essen gehen und so Benjamin den Grillaufwand etc. ersparen?



Aufwand ist relativ - lecker Essen kann man da auch . Das wäre aber auf alle Fälle nur der absolute Notnagel ., wenn es so schüttet wie bei den legänderen Lenggries Raindays 

Grillen geht - Holzkohle wird abgenickt - nur eben das Feuerfass für Abends mit erhöhtem Funkenflug stellt ein Problem dar .


----------



## Ketterechts (20. August 2018)

@cleiende 

Campingplatz ist soweit alles geklärt - einfach bei der Anmeldung Bescheid sagen , wo du dazu gehörst , dann geht das schon in Ordnung .

Gilt natürlich für alle Anderen auch .

Wir sind vermutlich ab Donnerstag dort vor Ort 

T minus 3 Tage


----------



## tofu1000 (21. August 2018)

Bisher siehts ja tatsächlich nach einer Neuauflage der "Lenggries Raindays" aus. Aber warten wir mal ab. Sollte es so bleiben, werd versuchen, noch ein großes Segel (4x4) einzupacken, damit wir vielleicht was trockenes zum drunter sitzen haben. Ich reise mit dem anderen Saxxen hier Freitagmorgen ab, so dass wir gegen Mittag rum ankommen sollten und euch ggf. bei was auch immer unterstützen können. Ich freu mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (22. August 2018)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> ...
> Ach ja - BAZAR
> ...



Falls zufällig jemand von euch noch eine ordentliche 8-fach Kassette zu veräußern hätte, wäre ich ein potentieller Abnehmer. Dann könnte ich die Sonntags-Kaffeerunde vielleicht mit dem STS fahren...


----------



## Ketterechts (22. August 2018)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Falls zufällig jemand von euch noch eine ordentliche 8-fach Kassette zu veräußern hätte, wäre ich ein potentieller Abnehmer. Dann könnte ich die Sonntags-Kaffeerunde vielleicht mit dem STS fahren...


Sollte dann aber ne 32er sein - 15-20% auf Schotter können ganz schön giftig sein


----------



## Onegear (22. August 2018)

Ich muss leider Freitag bis ca. 13 Uhr noch arbeiten und kann dann erst die knapp 560km aus Berlin abspulen :-/

Wenn ich gut durchkomme, dann sollte ich gegen 19-20 Uhr da sein.

Ich versuch, die von Benjamin angedrohten 15-20% wieder mit 32-36 hochzufahren...hat ja in Lenggries auch irgendwie funktioniert


----------



## Ketterechts (22. August 2018)

Hier mal die Daten der grossen Tour :

<iframe src="https://www.komoot.de/tour/42446386/embed?profile=1" width="640" height="580" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>

https://www.komoot.de/tour/42446386?ref=wtd


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. August 2018)

1380 HM auf 50 km sind schon mal nicht ohne...sind auch a paar schöne Serpentinen drin..

Zum Vergleich: der Pottenstein-Pegnitz Trail vom Pottenstein-Trefffen hatte 850 HM auf 35 km. Es dürfte also klar sein, was uns erwartet


----------



## Ketterechts (22. August 2018)

peru73 schrieb:


> 1380 HM auf 50 km sind schon mal nicht ohne...sind auch a paar schöne Serpentinen drin..
> 
> Zum Vergleich: der Pottenstein-Pegnitz Trail vom Pottenstein-Trefffen hatte 850 HM auf 35 km. Es dürfte also klar sein, was uns erwartet



Deshalb ja die Schleifen .

Bin die Runde letztes WE gefahren und hab 5h gebraucht - speziell der letzte Hüpfer über die Gotthardsruine kann ohne weiteres gestrichen werden . Spart 8km und gut 200Hm .


----------



## Ketterechts (22. August 2018)

peru73 schrieb:


> 1380 HM auf 50 km sind schon mal nicht ohne...sind auch a paar schöne Serpentinen drin..
> 
> Zum Vergleich: der Pottenstein-Pegnitz Trail vom Pottenstein-Trefffen hatte 850 HM auf 35 km. Es dürfte also klar sein, was uns erwartet



Ginge auch - https://www.komoot.de/tour/43644419?ref=wtd


----------



## Kettentrumm (23. August 2018)

Herrje, wie die Zeit vergeht !

Ich komme auch am Freitag gegen Mittag/Nachmittag an und bringe wieder einen Kuchen mit ! 

Dem Wetter können wir uns nur beugen und das beste draus machen ! 

Mein Motto: ich freue mich wenn es regnet, wenn ich mich nicht freue, regnet es trotzdem !


----------



## Ketterechts (23. August 2018)

Lecker 
Los geht's 



 

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. August 2018)

Hi,

ich komme frühestens ab 15:00 am Freitag los..Ankunftszeit offen..

Bringe keinen Kuchen mit, dafür MICH => auch LECKER! 

Freu mich wie Sau...bis Freitag!

VG
peru


----------



## lyteka (24. August 2018)

*GT* ... irgendwie sagt mir das was...
...der Zufall lässt mich nach fast zwei Jahren mal wieder hier vorbei schauen...
...und da steht gleich was vom GT-Treffen an diesem WE...irre


----------



## Ketterechts (24. August 2018)

Das erste Gewitter ist durch - alles eine Frage der Einstellung


----------



## Ketterechts (24. August 2018)

Das erste Gewitter ist durch - alles eine Frage der Einstellung 

Anhang anzeigen 765624


----------



## epic2006 (24. August 2018)

Scheiff Stau....

Navi sagt 18:00h, nur 2h auf 360km verloren...


----------



## Kruko (25. August 2018)

Wir wünschen euch viel Spaß und trinkt ein oder auch mehrere  für uns mit. Sturz- und defektfreie Ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (25. August 2018)

Auch ich wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß beim Treffen! 

Ich stelle gerade fest, dass ich jetzt gerne auch mit euch eine Alibi-Runde drehen und ein Bierchen trinken würde.
Stattdessen geht es gleich mit Früchtetee und Kinderanhänger auf Tour. 






LG Tom


----------



## GTchen (26. August 2018)

Das Wetter hat euch hoffentlich nicht zu sehr zugesetzt und der Spaß ist nicht verloren gegangen.
Euch heute noch einen schönen Ausklang  beim diesjährigen Treffen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Ketterechts (26. August 2018)

Sodele 

Schee wars`

Nachdem wir am Samstag Ausdauer beim Warten bewiesen haben , ging es halt erst kurz vor 12Uhr bei leichtem Regen los , der allerdings pünktlich , wies´der Wetterbericht vorhergesagt hatte um 12 Uhr aufhörte .

Ging dann recht schnell in die erste steile Auffahrt , gefolgt von ner schönen Trailabfahrt , gefolgt von ner steilen Auffahrt und ner Trailabfahrt usw. 

Hier mal die Daten der Tour :

https://www.komoot.de/tour/43919689?ref=wtd

Nach der verspäteten Abfahrt mussten wir eine Abfahrt und eine Auffahrt streichen , damit wir noch bei Tageslicht nachhause kommen .

Zwischenstopp mit Verpflegungsmobil organisiert von Kerstin und Mandy , wurde in Beuchen in der Freizeit Hütte gemacht 

Am Sonntag wurde dann das Versäumte nachgeholt und fünf GTler machten sich auf den Weg zu einer kleinen Ausfahrt 

https://www.komoot.de/tour/44037240?ref=wtd


Alles zusammen gepackt , nochmal geduscht und den restlichen Kuchen von Sebastian gefuttert , danach machten sich die restlichen Gtler auf den Heimweg .
Wir waren dann um 17 Uhr wieder zuhause .

Wie immer ne klasse Truppe .

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. August 2018)

Hi,

von meiner Seite nochmal vielen Dank an die Orga für die Familie Gräf. War wirklich vorbildlich organisiert.

Die Trails waren mal richtig geil...aber auch hart erkämpft...anspruchsvolles Terrain rauf wie runter.

VG PR


----------



## Onegear (27. August 2018)

Hi,

von mir auch nochmal ein riesengroßes Dankeschön an die junge Familie und die gesamte Organisation, Betreuung, Verpflegung usw.
Wirklich ganz großes Kino! 

Das Treffen war mal wieder klasse und ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr! :-D
Trails und Tour waren super ausgewählt und haben Spaß gemacht!

Und ich gelobe Besserung und werde mir wohl etwas von GT mit Federweg besorgen fürs nächste Jahr (vielleicht sogar auch hinten ) damit ich mit euch mithalten kann 

Beste Grüße aus Berlin

Olli


----------



## epic2006 (28. August 2018)

Ach Olli, Federweg setzt sich nich durch

Von mir auch ein großes Dankeschön an Benjamin und Kerstin, es war ein wirklich schönes WE, rundherum (auch wenn ich diesmal nicht so viel Sitzfleisch hatte...)!

Auf zum nächsten Treffen!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tofu1000 (28. August 2018)

Auch die Sachsen sind natürlich wieder in der Heimat gelandet (auch wenn ich nach einem kurzen Blick in die Presse lieber wieder fliehen möchte).

Auch von uns noch ein riesiges Dankeschön an Benjamin und Kerstin - es war mal wieder großartig! Und das auch dank eines jeden entspannten Menschen, der den Weg auf den sympathischen Abenteuercampingplatz gefunden hat. Da geht mir jedes Jahr das Herz auf!  Die Touren waren einfach Zucker! Pippi in den Augen bergauf (so viele hm am Stück, wie hier in einem Monat), Pippi in den Augen bergab (wegen der flowigen und technischen Trails). Vor allem die Sonntagsabfahrten waren pornösestens!

Sonstige Highlights: Sebastians Kuchen, das scharfe Gimmick, der dämlichste Kreisverkehr Deutschlands und Sommer bis Winter gefühlt an einem Wochenende. Nur Soße hat gefehlt.

@Kruko @tomasius @GTchen @versus und allen, die sonst noch vermisst wurden und uns so nix anderes übrig blieb, als über euch zu babbeln: Nächstes Jahr!

Fotos sind nicht viele, kommen im Laufe der Tage. Dazu noch eine Frage an alle Anwesenden gem. DSGVO: Sind alle mit der hiesigen Veröffentlichung der Bilder einverstanden? Falls nicht, bitte ich um PN.

to be continued:






(Die auf der Samstagstour an der Gotthardsruine gefundene Speicherkarte war übrigens von nem Hochzeitsshooting und ist jetzt wieder auf dem Weg nach Amorbach... )


----------



## cleiende (28. August 2018)

Glaubt mir einfach daß der kurzfristig angefallene Alternativtermin am Samstag wirklich wichtiger war und auch deutlich zehrender. Peter und Benjamin hatte ich Bescheid gesagt.
Ab nächstem Jahr ist die Terminwahl für mich einfacher, dann ist keiner mehr hier im Haus an die Schule gebunden!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. August 2018)

Die Suche für eine Unterkunft für entweder die Palz oder Oberfranken für das nächste Treffen läuft übrigens bereits. Die Kontakte in der Palz fragen bereits rum, wo wir Nähe Deidesheim unterkommen könnten.

VG
peru


----------



## lyteka (29. August 2018)

Die angenehme Zeit mit super netten Leutchens geht immer viel zu schnell vorbei....

Auch von uns ein großes Lob und vielen Dank an Kerstin und Benjamin für die tolle Orga und alles drum herum,
was solch ein Treffen erst zum Erlebnis werden lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (31. August 2018)

Das Fahrerlager (Auswahl):


----------



## tofu1000 (1. September 2018)

Und hier noch ein paar Bilder aus dem gemütlichen Fahrerlager (Auswahl):

"So steil ging das bergauf!"




"Verpflegungspause" auf der Samstagsrunde:








Teamfoto von der Samstagsrunde: (die Flasche steht stellvertretend für mich und meine Fotokünste...)




"Verpflegungspause" nach der Samstagsrunde:




Zwischenhalt auf der sonntäglichen Kaffeerunde:




Leider kann ich euch keine Actionfotos bieten, da wären eh nur Är$che draufgewesen. 
Und wie gesagt: Mag sich einer auf den Bildern nicht sehen >> PM >> Löschung.

Ich freu mich schon jetzt aufs nächste Jahr!


----------



## tofu1000 (15. September 2018)

Bin ich der Einzige, der hier Bilder gemacht hat, ihr Lauchs!??! Ran hier!


----------



## versus (16. September 2018)

hallo zusammen 

für mich ging es leider nicht auf, sorry auch dass ich mich nicht abgemeldet habe. wir mussten unseren sommer ungewollt umplanen...

sieht aber aus als hätte bei euch alles gepasst
ich hoffe auf mehr bilder und dass es bei nächstes jahr klappt!

gruss an alle!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. September 2018)

Hey Keule,

also ich hab keine Bilder gemacht..find des gor net so bleed, dass net wie bei pickelgesichtigen Teenies inflationär rumgeknipst wird.

Wir ham uns halt mit den wichtigsten Dingen des Lebens beschäftigt: Biken und Saufen


----------



## tofu1000 (17. September 2018)

Damit hast du es nahezu perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht!  Trotzdessen find ich so paar Bildchen schon immer ganz nett- sei es für die Daheimgebliebenen, die Interessierten oder halt als Erinnerung. Und beim Durchschauen der Bilder vergangener Treffen stelllte ich fest, dass das „Neumaterial“ erstaunlicherweise tatsächlich stetig mehr Platz in den Fuhrparken findet. Wird also Zeit, dass der D-Vertrieb im nächsten Jahr mal wieder mit ein paar Modellen vorbeischaut!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. September 2018)

Ja, mit Benni auf dem Fully, dazu noch in Plaste hat es schon einen Schubs in Warp Geschwindigkeit in die Zukunft gegeben 

Dazu noch die Ankündigung von onegear, sich den Kauf eines Fullies zu überlegen...die alte Welt ist fast nicht mehr zu retten 

Aber den D-Vertrieb werden wir beide wohl nie auf dem GT Treffen zu Gesicht bekommen...aber ich würde denen schon mal ein Fully so richtig einfahren


----------



## Ketterechts (11. Oktober 2018)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ja, mit Benni auf dem Fully, dazu noch in Plaste hat es schon einen Schubs in Warp Geschwindigkeit in die Zukunft gegeben
> 
> Dazu noch die Ankündigung von onegear, sich den Kauf eines Fullies zu überlegen...die alte Welt ist fast nicht mehr zu retten
> 
> Aber den D-Vertrieb werden wir beide wohl nie auf dem GT Treffen zu Gesicht bekommen...aber ich würde denen schon mal ein Fully so richtig einfahren



Zumindest ordentlich Ablegen hast du uns ja schonmal vorgemacht 

Und überhaupt habe ich schon seit 1998 ein Plaste Fully von GT und auch 2012 war ich mit nem Plaste Fully und Hänger in Bad Karlshafen am Start - also AUFPASSEN 

Ach ja - falls jemand am Sonntag noch nix vor hat - LAUBRITTER 2018 in Miltenberg  - hier gibt es mehr Infos -> http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/  und wie es sich dort gehört - knapp 40km und 1000Hm


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

hab ich erst jetzt wirklich gelesen.

Bin grad auf Malle, da komm ich net zum Laubritter  

Aber doch net komplett Plaste...mit Unterbrechungen durch Alu Muffen gilt nicht. 
Vielleicht hab ich mich ja noch öfter abgelegt und ihr habt es bloß nicht mitbekommen, weil ihr so langsam wart 

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettentrumm (22. Dezember 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich wünsche Euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, besinnliche Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr, in dem wir uns hoffentlich alle wiedersehen ! 

Bis denne, Sebastian


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. Dezember 2018)

Dank Dir Sebastian!

Auch von meiner Seite die wärmsten Weihnachtswünsche an Euch alle. Ich bin froh Euch zu kennen und jedes Jahr wenigstens einmal mit Euch zu Biken, zu Saufen, bleed Daherzureden und einfach abzuhängen.

Lasst Euch reich beschenken, verbringt besinnliche Feiertage mit Euren Liebsten, rutscht gut ins neue Jahr 2019 und lasst Euch alle beim GT Treffen 2019 mal wieder sehen.

Special greetings to the Saxonian Connection...may the force be with you!

Grüße

peru73 aka "DER Frangge"


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Dezember 2018)

Auch von mir an den ganzen wilden Haufen ein paar schöne Feiertage, egal ob ihr heute nun die (bestimmt verdiente) Rute oder tatsächlich ein paar Geschenke bekommt... Und dann rutscht auf eurem frisch versohlten Hintern gut ins neue Jahr, in dem wir uns hoffentlich alle mal wiedersehen.
Denn, auch wenn wir uns größtenteils (die Achsel des Bösen Sachsen - Oberfranggen ist ja inzwischen gewachsen) nur einmal im Jahr sehen, seid ihr einfach ne großartige Truppe, und ich bin froh, euch nicht nur digital zu kennen. <3 

Cheers, auch vom anderen Ronny aus Saggsn!


----------



## Kruko (25. Dezember 2018)

In diesem Sinne frohe Weihnachten und vielleicht bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## Ketterechts (31. Dezember 2018)

Wir wünschen dem ganzen Haufen Verrückter hier einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 

Gesundheit und Glück und immer genügend Zeit zum Radeln .

Hoffentlich bis zum nächsten GT Treffen  - bis denne 
Benjamin , Kerstin , Nils und Tilda


----------



## Onegear (7. Januar 2019)

Ich wünsche euch auch allen ein frohes und vor allem gesundes und verletzungsfreies neues Jahr 2019!

Schön, dass die Gemeinschaft hier im GT Unterforum auch über die digitalen Grenzen hinaus besteht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (23. September 2019)

Mein neuer Trainingspartner 






Endlich nen Kumpel dazu gekriegt auch aufs Bike zu steigen - wenn auch mit etwas Ünterstützung , aber die Uphills rund um Amorbach sind halt nicht Einsteigerfreundlich .

Akku halt ca. 30km und knapp 1000hm 

Nach letztem Wochenende braucht er leider ein neues Vorderrad - sechzehner nach sattem No hander , no footer ( und tubeless ist schei..e wenn die Felge ne Delle hat - Gott sei Dank hatte ich noch nen Schlauch im Rucksack ( wenn auch 26" ))


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. September 2019)

Hi Benjamin,

freut mich! Ich kenn die Situation hier in Hof...entweder alte Männer, die nur noch 3 m breite, geschotterte Waldautobhan fahren wollen und dort absteigen wo ich noch mit dem Cantilever Crosser runterfahre oder junge Hupfdohlen, die nur noch durch die Gegend springen wollen...

Nach dem WE in Pegnitz habe ich auch langsam Verständnis für die, die shutteln oder auch bergauf nen Akku wollen. Auch wenn ich es noch nicht fahren würde..

Have phun!

Peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. November 2019)

War da ned was mit nem Mega Schnapper in Sachen Sensor Carbon neu...

Es ist noch a Stückl weg, aber wenn es noch wengla steht, dann kommt es gut in die Nähe..






						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1576 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1576 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Offensichtlich hat CSG ein paar Räder wohl beinahe verschenkt an seine Mitarbeiter oder immer die DEMO Bikes billig abgegeben, wenn die immer solche Verluste hinnehmen..Bei der nächsten Generation Räder können die fürs "Verschenken" ja vorher mal hier im Forum anfragen...melde mich freiwillig!

VG
peru


----------

